# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  منابع , شیوه ها و روش های مطالعه از زبان امیررضا براتی و دیگر رتبه های برتر

## Saeed79

*هفته پیش اصفهان همایشی در اصفهان برگزار شد که امیررضا براتی و چند رتبه ی تک رقمی دیگه هم درباره ی منابع و شیوه های مطالعه شان صحبتی کردند
امیررضا براتی :"
 فارسی موضوعی نشر الگو
دینی خیلی سبز
عربی خیلی سبز
زیست آیکیو گاج و نشر الگو
شیمی میکرو
فیزیک موج آزمون نشر الگو"

توی این همایش حدود 3 ساعته چند نکته ی مهم گفتند که بازگو کردنشان خالی از لطف نیست
" سر آزمون بعد از یکی دو ساعت دانش آموز هنگ میکنه. دلیل این موضوع نداشتن مهارت سویچینگ هست.
یعنی مهارت داشتن در اینکه حفظی بزنید بلافاصله برید ریاضی برگردید سوالای نزده چک کنید و ...
اگه  مهارت سویچینگ رو کار نکرده باشید بعد از  یکی دو ساعت مغز شما دیگه توانایی نداره و آزمونتون رو قطع به یقین خراب میکنید ...
برای به دست آوردن این مهارت 2 راه وجود داره" اول اینکه یه باکس 20 تایی از خودتون آزمون بگیرید که سوالات همه ی دروس داخلش باشه. یعنی 2   تا زیست 3 تا فیزیک و... دوم وقتی قراره توی خونه 50 تا زیست و 35 تا فیزیک و  10 تا فارسی بزنید , تک درس نزنید. اول همه ی تست ها رو توی زمان مشخص شده بزنید و بعد رفع اشکل"

هر هفته حداقل 3000 تا 3500 باید تست بزنید ( البته به گفته ی مشاور همایش)
خود امیررضا گفت من بعضی تست ها رو هنوز نزدم و  کتاب تست هام بعضی جاهاش سفیده و لازم نیست همه ی تست هارو بزنید

درمورد زیست :  هایلایت کردن با چند رنگ و شلوغ کردن کتاب اصلا روش مناسبی برای مطالعه زیست نیست. کتاب باید کاملا تمیز باشه .
امیررضا براتی برای خلاصه نویسی این درس و همینطور شیمی نکات تست ها و نکاتی که خودش استخراج کرده بود رو حاشیه کتاب مینوشت
*
*در مورد عربی : امیررضا براتی : برای تست  زدن فقط بخش ترجمه یا قواعد بزنید و اصلا قاطی نزنید. توی خونه باید کاملا بخش قواعد و ترجمه جدا تست زده بشه.

در مورد فیزیک : امیررضا براتی : مهمترین نکته مفهومی خوندن فیزیکه. و تنها خفظ کردن فرمول ها کمکی نمیکنه.

 خلاصه نویسی ریاضی و فیزیک : نمودار های درختی بکشید. به این  صورت که  مثلا میخواهید تصاعد حسابی رو خلاصه بنویسید ----> تیتر میشه تصاعد. شاخه ی اول فرمول های اصلی جمله ی n ام و از این شاخه فرمول های دیگه ای مثل جمع n جمله ی اول دنباله ی حسابی مشتق میشه.
*
*

و در مورد زیست نظام جدید هم توضیح دادند که هنوز کتاب مناسبی نیومده و اکثر کتاب ها با یه ویرایش جزئی نظام قدیم به بازار اومدند. ولی کتاب خیلی علمی تر شده و با مباحث دانشگاه خیلی بیشتر از کتاب های نظام قدیم مطابقت داره و خیلی از قید های نظام قدیم که اصلا علمی نبودند ویرایش شدند ...


یه ویس 3 ساعته از جلسه از دوستم گرفتم
حجمش زیاده 1 ساعت طول میکشه آپلود بشه 
فعلا آپلود نکردم اگه واقعا دیدید میتونه بهتون کمک کنه بگید تا آپلود کنم

*

----------


## Mysterious

من متوجه نشدم
خب تا تایم عمومی تموم نشه که اختصاصیا رو نمیدن
منظورشون اینه تو خونه کار کنیم یا چی؟

----------


## Saeed79

> من متوجه نشدم
> خب تا تایم عمومی تموم نشه که اختصاصیا رو نمیدن
> منظورشون اینه تو خونه کار کنیم یا چی؟


آره دیگه توی خونه باید تمرین کنی
تا وقتی میری سر آزمون زیست میزنی بعد یه دفعه ریاضی بعد فیزیک و ... و بعد برمیگردی از هر کردوم میخوای نزده بزنی باید مهارت داشته باشی وگرنه کم میاری

----------


## ramin8594

سلام لطفا آپلودش کن خیلی خوب بود بحث تست زنیش

----------


## saeed_zz

تراز های زیر ششو پونصد به پزشکی فکر نکنند :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77): 
برین تو سایت کانون خودتون تراز پایین شیش هزاری هایی که پزشکی قبول شدنو ببینید

----------


## Saeed79

> تراز های زیر ششو پونصد به پزشکی فکر نکنند
> برین تو سایت کانون خودتون تراز پایین شیش هزاری هایی که پزشکی قبول شدنو ببینید


اونایی که قبول میشن با برنامه پیش نمیرفتن
من خودم میشناسم 5700 بود ولی گفت هیچ وقت به برنامه نمیرسیدم

----------


## saeed_zz

دوست خودم با میانگین تراز پنجو هشصد رتبش شد نهصد منطقه سه

----------


## saeed_zz

> اونایی که قبول میشن با برنامه پیش نمیرفتن
> من خودم میشناسم 5700 بود ولی گفت هیچ وقت به برنامه نمیرسیدم


کلا این درست نیست که یکی بیاد قانون تایین کنه بگه هر کی ترازش فلانه پزشکی قبول نمیشه اونم با این سوالات چرت قلمچی

----------


## maryam13

> دوست خودم با میانگین تراز پنجو هشصد رتبش شد نهصد منطقه سه


البته طبیعیه چون چن ماهای اخرم روشای درس خوندن دستشون میاد و جمع بندی قوی دارن تو کنکور هم نتیجه بهتری میگیرن از یه طرف هم سوالای قلم چی نسبت به کنکور سطح بالاتری هم داره

----------


## maryam13

> کلا این درست نیست که یکی بیاد قانون تایین کنه بگه هر کی ترازش فلانه پزشکی قبول نمیشه اونم با این سوالات چرت قلمچی


درسته داشتیم افرادی تو همین انجمن از جمله اقای سامان تارم به قول خودش کلا تو عمرش دو تا ازمون شرکت کرده یکی کنکور 91یکی 95ولی سوالات قلم چی چرت نیستن خدایی یکی از بچه ها پکیج گرفته بود بعدش رفته بود ازمون قلم چی نتونسته بود سوالاشو حل کنه اونم زنگ زده بود مسسه اعتراض کرده بود موسسه هم گفته سوالای قلمچی اشتباهن شما سوالای جزوه ما رو با سوالات اخیری که حل کردیم کار کن  شده حکایت معما چون حل گردد اسان شود

----------


## Mr.Green

بسیار ممنون از اینکه این متن رو در اختیار دوستان قرار دادید اما چند نکته:
آقای براتی سال قبل هم در آزمون گاج شرکت میکردند هم در آزمون قلمچی دقیقا در سالی که برنامه گاج کاملا مشابه قلم چی بود حتی روز هاشون هم باهم بود چطور در تمام سال هم گاج بوده هم در قلمچی؟؟
نکته دوم با توجه به منابع ایشون که بسیار از نظر تعداد پایین هست و ممنون از ترویج فرهنگ تک منبعی بودن اما یک سوال چطور ایشون هفته ای 3000 تست میزدند و به طور مثال کتاب فیزیک نشر الگو حدودا 4500 عدد تست داره بعدا چطور ایشون نتونستن در طی یک سال همه تست ها رو بزنن و بعضی صفحات رو سفید گذاشتن؟؟
نکته سوم ایشون گفتن کتاب باید تمییز باشه اما بعد خودشون گفتن در کتاب حاشیه نویسی میکردن-در حالی که به گفته روانشناسان و مشاوران مطرح یکی از مهمترین روش های خلاصه نویسی و استفاده از بهینه از وقت در مرور هایلایت کردن و حاشیه نویسی هست
نکته چهارم هم آزمون قلمچی و ترازش وحی منزل نیست که کسی اگر زیر 6500باشه نمیتونه پزشکی قبول بشه مخصوصا در آزمونی مثل قلمچی که تقلب و تراز های الکی و بی اساس که توش موج میزنه هر سال دانش آموزانی هستند که با تراز های زیر 5500 هم پزشکی قبول شدن

----------


## Saeed79

> بسیار ممنون از اینکه این متن رو در اختیار دوستان قرار دادید اما چند نکته:
> آقای براتی سال قبل هم در آزمون گاج شرکت میکردند هم در آزمون قلمچی دقیقا در سالی که برنامه گاج کاملا مشابه قلم چی بود حتی روز هاشون هم باهم بود چطور در تمام سال هم گاج بوده هم در قلمچی؟؟
> نکته دوم با توجه به منابع ایشون که بسیار از نظر تعداد پایین هست و ممنون از ترویج فرهنگ تک منبعی بودن اما یک سوال چطور ایشون هفته ای 3000 تست میزدند و به طور مثال کتاب فیزیک نشر الگو حدودا 4500 عدد تست داره بعدا چطور ایشون نتونستن در طی یک سال همه تست ها رو بزنن و بعضی صفحات رو سفید گذاشتن؟؟
> نکته سوم ایشون گفتن کتاب باید تمییز باشه اما بعد خودشون گفتن در کتاب حاشیه نویسی میکردن-در حالی که به گفته روانشناسان و مشاوران مطرح یکی از مهمترین روش های خلاصه نویسی و استفاده از بهینه از وقت در مرور هایلایت کردن و حاشیه نویسی هست
> نکته چهارم هم آزمون قلمچی و ترازش وحی منزل نیست که کسی اگر زیر 6500باشه نمیتونه پزشکی قبول بشه مخصوصا در آزمونی مثل قلمچی که تقلب و تراز های الکی و بی اساس که توش موج میزنه هر سال دانش آموزانی هستند که با تراز های زیر 5500 هم پزشکی قبول شدن


*خود آقای براتی گفتن قلمچی بودن و فقط چند آزمون گاج رفتند. ضمنا شما اگه با حوزه ی آزمونتون صحبت کنی میتونی قلمچی رو برید شنبه صبح بدید.
نخیر آقای براتی نگفتند 3000 تست میزدند مشاور همایش توی سخنرانی گفتند.ارسلان یزدچی هفته ای 7000 تست میزده. ولی لزوما آقای براتی هم اینقدر تست نمیزدند.و ایشون هم قطعا تمام منابعشون رو نگفتن.آخر همایش از خود آقای براتی سوال میپرسیدیم که ازشون در مورد منابع پرسیدیم و ایشون هم این منابع رو گفتند ولی عجله ای بود ...
هایلایت کردنی که من نوشتم منظورم هایلایت با ماژیک فسفری بود.حاشیه نویسی هم اصلا باعث به هم ریختگی کتاب نمیشه. از اتفاق خودشون گفتند باید دقیق و تمیز کنار کتابتون بنویسید. همین حاشیه نویسی گفت خلاصه نویسی زیستتون میشه
*
*در مورد تراز هم من نگفتم که. آقای براتی هم که اصلا صحبت نکردن در این مورد فقط مشاور توی سخنرانیشون گفتند...*

----------


## Saeed79

> *خود آقای براتی گفتن قلمچی بودن و فقط چند آزمون گاج رفتند. ضمنا شما اگه با حوزه ی آزمونتون صحبت کنی میتونی قلمچی رو برید شنبه صبح بدید.
> نخیر آقای براتی نگفتند 3000 تست میزدند مشاور همایش توی سخنرانی گفتند.ارسلان یزدچی هفته ای 7000 تست میزده. ولی لزوما آقای براتی هم اینقدر تست نمیزدند.و ایشون هم قطعا تمام منابعشون رو نگفتن.آخر همایش از خود آقای براتی سوال میپرسیدیم که ازشون در مورد منابع پرسیدیم و ایشون هم این منابع رو گفتند ولی عجله ای بود ...
> هایلایت کردنی که من نوشتم منظورم هایلایت با ماژیک فسفری بود.حاشیه نویسی هم اصلا باعث به هم ریختگی کتاب نمیشه. از اتفاق خودشون گفتند باید دقیق و تمیز کنار کتابتون بنویسید. همین حاشیه نویسی گفت خلاصه نویسی زیستتون میشه
> *
> *در مورد تراز هم من نگفتم که. آقای براتی هم که اصلا صحبت نکردن در این مورد فقط مشاور توی سخنرانیشون گفتند...*


*
این تعداد تست هم واقعا غیر قابل هضم هست.
شما 3500 تا تست بخوایید بزنید و هر هفته 100 ساعت ! مطالعه داشته باید باید هر ساعت 35 تست بزنید. تقریبا غیر ممکن ...
به غیر از حرف های خود آقای براتی و بقیه رتبه برترا نمیشه استناد کرد(مثل همین قضیه تراز یا تعداد تست)
*

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeed_zz


تراز های زیر ششو پونصد به پزشکی فکر نکنند
برین تو سایت کانون خودتون تراز پایین شیش هزاری هایی که پزشکی قبول شدنو ببینید


کم هستن خوب ببین بالاتر از اینم  ممکنه نتونه سرکنکور ولی اغلب اونایی که پایین تر از ترازن بستگی به روزشون داره چون دانش اموز متعادلی نیستن نسشبت به بالای 6500 بیستاشون کنکور نمیتونن پنجتاشونم میتونن_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_
سه هزارتا حاجی من این هفته تا اینجا ترکوندم 700تا زدم تو ...عروسیه ایشون سه هزارتارو گفت قشنگ با خاک یکسان شدم حالا بماند بالایی میگه طرف 7000تا میزده باز روزایه اخر که جمع بندیه یچیزیه ولی همه هفته ها این رقم فاجعه بالاس_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Saeed79



این تعداد تست هم واقعا غیر قابل هضم هست.
شما 3500 تا تست بخوایید بزنید و هر هفته 100 ساعت ! مطالعه داشته باید باید هر ساعت 35 تست بزنید. تقریبا غیر ممکن ...
به غیر از حرف های خود آقای براتی و بقیه رتبه برترا نمیشه استناد کرد(مثل همین قضیه تراز یا تعداد تست)



واسه ریاضی فیزیک و کمی شیمی حرف شما درسته ولی تو باقیه درسا حخیلی بیشتر از این رقم میشه زدمخصوصا اگه تسطت و سطح تحصیلی براتی و امثالشو داشته باشید_

----------


## dggr

2 تا تراز 6600 6700 میشناسم رتبه زیر 100 اوردن  :Yahoo (1):  با برنامه قلمم پیش میرفتن
البته ازمون اخر ترازشون 7800 اینا شده بود

----------


## Saeed79

Up*
تراز رو من از پست اول پاک کردم.
کل حرفای امیررضا رو ول کردید چسبیدید به حاشیه.*

----------


## Farshad0732

هر چی هس آپلود کن ما هم داشته باشیم

----------


## Saturn8

UP

----------


## Saturn8

*هنر آزمون دادن | 4 تکنیک مدیریت زمان سر جلسه
*

*1- بدون توقع در جلسه حاضر شوید*
حتما برایتان پیش آمده که برای یک آزمونی زیاد درس خوانده اید و زیاد تست حل کرده باشید. اما بعد از جلسه آزمون آزمایشی می بینید پیشرفت زیادی نداشته اید و در همان حد آزمون های آزمایشی قبلی مانده اید! حتما با خودتان می گویید: ” چرا هر چی درس می خونم نتیجه نمی گیرم؟ چرا در آزمون پیشرفت نمی کنم؟”
دلیلش این است که وقتی قصد دارید بهترین آزمون آزمایشی کنکورتان را بدهید و فکر می کنید کاملا آماده هستید، سطح توقعتان از خود، بسیار بالا می رود. وقتی سطح توقعتان بالا رود، انتظار دارید تمام سوالات آزمون آزمایشی را پاسخ دهید. وقتی می بینید نمی توانید به یکسری از سوالات سخت پاسخ دهید، روحیه تان را از دست خواهید داد.
چون می خواهید سوالات زیادی را جواب دهید، در سوالاتی که تله هستند هم، گیر می کنید. نمی توانید از روی آنها رد شوید تا به سوالات دیگری پاسخ دهید تا وقتتان را روی سوالات دیگری بگذارید! به سوالاتی که شک دارید هم، جواب می دهید. زیرا از خودتان توقع دارید که در این آزمون آزمایشی نتیجه بگیرید تا میانگین درصد آزمون تان را افزایش دهید! همه این ها باعث می شود که درصد آزمون تان نه تنها رشد نکند، بلکه به خاطر غلط ها و بی دقتی هایتان افت کند.
بهترین راه حل برای حل این مشکلات در آزمون آزمایشی کنکور، بدون توقع حاضر شدن در جلسه آزمون است. لازم نیست به خودتان بگویید که حتما باید این آزمون را عالی بدهم و باید بهترین آزمون آزمایشی ام باشد. هیچ بایدی وجود ندارد! بهتر است با خودتان رو راست باشید. بگویید زیاد درس خوانده ام و زیاد تلاش کرده ام، انشالله بتوانم در این آزمون آزمایشی نتیجه خوبی بگیرم!

*2- در نظر گرفتن حداقل سوال*
برای خودتان حداقل سوال مشخص کنید. به این معنی که قرار نیست همه سوالات را 100 درصد بزنید! اگر به میانگین درصد رتبه های برتر کنکور توجه کرده باشید، می بینید برای کسب رتبه دو رقمی یا حتی تک رقمی، میانگین درصد دروس درکنکور باید بین 85 تا 90 درصد باشد، که باز هم 100 درصد نیست! پس اگر متوقع باشید که حتما باید دروس را 100 درصد درست پاسخ دهید، کاملا اشتباه است.
برای مثال برای آوردن رتبه سه رقمی، باید میانگین درصدتان 70 باشد. این مقدار برای کسب رتبه سه رقمی و رسیدن به هدفتان کافی است. یا کسی که رتبه زیر 200 می خواهد، باید میانگین درصد 80 را بیاورد. یعنی برای بدست آوردن این رتبه، می توانید 20 الی 30 درصد سوالات را پاسخ ندهید!
بنابراین یک حداقل سوال برای خودتان مشخص کنید که وقتی به جلسه آزمون می روید و نمی توانید سوالاتی را جواب دهید، روحیه تان را از دست ندهید. قبل از هر آزمون آزمایشی کنکور بدانید چه سوالاتی جزء همان سوالاتی است که نباید جواب دهید! اگر این تکنیک را در روش آزمون دادن خود پیاده کنید، آرامش بیشتری در جلسه آزمون خواهید داشت. وقتی بتوانید آرامش تان را حفظ کنید، سوالاتی که بلد هستید را، با دقت بیشتری می توانید پاسخ دهید. پس حتما حداقل سوال مشخص کنید و بدون توقع در جلسه آزمون آزمایشی کنکورتان حاضر شوید.

*3- مدیریت زمان در کنکورهای آزمایشی*
خیلی از افراد به این خاطر به جلسه آزمون آزمایشی کنکور می روند که هر چیزی بلد هستند را، پاسخ دهند. آنها به زمان شان اصلا توجهی نمی کنند. مثلا می گویند: “می خواهم زیست را بالا بزنم. پس اشکالی ندارد فیزیک را پایین بزنم!”
نکته مهم در رابطه با هنر آزمون دادن، این است که میانگین درصد بالا، باعث پیشرفت تراز و رتبه می شود. نه اینکه درصد یک درس را خیلی بالا و یک درس را خیلی پایین بزنید. داوطلبی که میانگین 50% برای عربی و زبان را می زند، هیچ وقت با کسی که عربی را 10% و زبان را 90% زده است، برابر نیست. در حالت اول میانگین موثر بین 40 الی 45 درصد می شود! این میانگین پایین تر از میانگین کسی است که دو درس را عین هم زده باشد. پس فکر نکنید خوب است یک درس را حذف کنید تا دیگر درس ها را بالا بزنید. می شود از پاسخ دادن به یکسری از مباحث چشم پوشی کرد اما نمی توان به طور کامل یک درس را حذف کرد. این نوع مدیریت آزمون کاملا اشتباه است.
پس در مجموع باید میانگین درصدتان را افزایش دهید. برای افزایش میانگین درصد باید تکنیک های مدیریت زمان در کنکور را یاد بگیرید. برای مدیریت زمان، باید زمان های هر درس را به طور مناسب برای هر کدام در نظر بگیرید. یعنی زمان هر درس را برای همان درس بگذارید. همچنین از زمان هر درس یک مقدار کم کنید. تا در انتهای آزمون وقتی برای مرور سوالات آن درس داشته باشید. در آخر آزمون آزمایشی است که، متوجه خواهید شد چه درسی سخت و چه درسی آسان بوده است!
فرض کنید در آخرین زمان بخش عمومی آزمون، متوجه شده اید عربی سخت بوده اما دین و زندگی آسان بوده است. حالا اگر فرصتی برای مرور در نظر نگرفته باشید، نمی توانید دوباره به درس دین و زندگی برگردید و به سوالات آسان آن پاسخ دهید! اما اگر زمانی را در نظر بگیرید، می توانید به راحتی سوالات را مرور کرده و درصد بالاتری کسب کنید.
یکی دیگر از تکنیک های مدیریت زمان در کنکور برای کسانی که زمان را گم می کنند، نوشتن زمان هر درس بالای صفحه سوالات آن است. با نوشتن زمان هر درس قبل از شروع هر آزمون آزمایشی کنکور، می دانید که چگونه باید مدیریت آزمون را در دست بگیرید. همچنین بعد از حل هر 10 سوال، زمان تان را چک کنید تا یکدفعه آن را از دست ندهید.

*4- روش صحیح پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور*
یکی دیگر از مهارت هنر آزمون دادن، چگونگی روش پاسخ دادن به سوالات آزمون آزمایشی کنکور است. معمولا سه تیپ مختلف سوالات وجود دارد. تیپ اول سوالاتی اند که ساده و متوسط هستند و با یک نگاه و صرف وقت استاندارد، حل خواهند شد. تیپ دوم سوالاتی اند که از قبل با خودتان قرار گذاشته اید آنها را حل نکنید. می دانید اگر وارد روند پاسخ دادن به این سوالات شوید، زمان را از دست خواهید داد و براحتی نمی توانید از آنها عبور کنید. کنار این دسته از سوالات، را علامت ضربدر بزنید. بدین شکل سوالاتی را که قرار است به آنها پاسخ ندهید، مشخص خواهند شد.
تیپ سوم سوالاتی اند که سوالات مبهم و دردسر ساز هستند. آنها معمولا تیپ جدیدی از سوالات هستند که تا بحال آنها را ندیده اید. می دانید که در وقت استاندارد حل نخواهند شد و اصلا نمی دانید چقدر زمان باید به آنها اختصاص داد. احساس مبهمی نسبت به این دسته از سوالات خواهید داشت. افرادی هستند که برای این مدل سوالات زمان می گذارند و بعد از حل آن، می بینند جوابی را که بدست آورده اند اصلا در گزینه ها نیست! پس حواستان باشد که در دام و تله این سوالات نیافتید.
به طور کلی برای آسان تر شدن ترتیب پاسخ دادن به سوالات کنکور، می توانید زمانی که سوالات دسته اول را که حل کردید، جلویش علامت تیک بگذارید. دسته دوم را علامت ضربدر و دسته سوم را با کشیدن دایره مشخص کنید. اگردر انتهای آزمون آزمایشی کنکور زمان اضافه داشتید، یا زمانی را برای مرور در نظر گرفتید، می توانید به سوال های دایره دار برگردید و آنها را حل کنید.
این شیوه چندین حسن دارد. اول اینکه می دانید چه سوالاتی را باید حل کنید و چه سوالاتی را، اگر وقت داشتید حل کنید. از طرف دیگر باعث می شود که در جلسه آزمون آزمایشی احساس ابهام نداشته باشید. بسیاری از داوطلبان در جلسه آزمون نمی دانند که بعضی سوالات را حل کنند یا حل نکنند! اما با انجام روش آزمون دادن به این شیوه، دیگر سوالات دسته بندی شده و تکلیف تان با خودتان روشن می شود.
ممکن است مبحث یا سوالاتی که برایتان سخت است و روی آنها تسلط ندارید، در دسته دوم یا سوم قرار گیرد. در این صورت این سوالات را آخر آزمون حل کنید. یادتان باشد باید از روی سوالات مبهم بپرید! نه اینکه آنها را با خودتان حمل کنید و در دام و تله آنها بیافتید. چون بعضی از آنها مانند باتلاقی می مانند که هر چه بیشتر برای حل آن تلاش می کنید، بیشتر در آن فرو خواهید رفت!
پس مدیریت آزمون و پاسخ دادن به سوالات را به درستی انجام دهید تا بخاطر یک سوال سخت و دایره دار، چندین سوال آسان را از دست ندهید. زیرا ارزش سوالات یک درس با هم برابر است. چه سوالات خیلی سخت و چه سوالات خیلی آسان. پس فرقی نمی کند که 5 سوال سخت را حل کنید یا 5 سوال آسان را. ابتدای آزمون را برای سوالات آسان، و انتهای آزمون در صورت داشتن زمان اضافه، برای سوالات سخت تر و مبهم تر در نظر بگیرید.
امیدواریم با رعایت تکنیک های مدیریت زمان در کنکور های آزمایشی و روش صحیح آزمون دادن، بتوانید پیشرفت چشمگیرتری در آزمون های آزمایشی کنکورتان کسب کنید. یادتان باشد هنر آزمون دادن نیز یک مهارت است که می توانید آن را در خود تقویت کنید.

----------

